# L'icone Airplay n'apparait pas sur mon MacBook Air



## Amandine à Majorque (7 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un MacBook Air et l'icone de l'Airplay n'apparait pas en haut à droite de mon écran et j'ai essayé d'aller dans les préférences système pour cocher une case dans la section "moniteurs", le problème est que sur mon Mac cette case n'apparait pas. J'ai une liste de differentes resolutions d'écran mais c'est tout. 
Et l'Apple TV est activée puisque j'arrive à me connecter sur l'Apple TV avec mon Iphone et ma soeur peut avec son MacBook Pro.

Auriez-vous des idées pour m'aider à résoudre ce problème ou d'où il peut venir ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## bolduran (6 Mai 2015)

bonjour
très probablement parce que ton macbook air n'est pas compatible (trop ancien peu etre ??)
jete un coup d'oeil sur la liste des macbook compatible sur le site d'apple.


----------

